# Pieces for small range?



## lincrusta

Just got back from abroad, and so about to jump back to practicing the tremoloa! I was wondering if anyone had suggestions of pieces that suit a small range (notably 2 octaves), or tips on arranging pieces for it to fit within two octaves. Thanks!


----------

